# Ninjask's Main Use



## Roxxor (Jun 30, 2008)

What do you think is the main purpose of Ninjask in competitive battling?

I use mine as a Baton Passer.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 30, 2008)

not really much you can use it for other than Baton Passing and generally being annoying (argh Double Team) because of the crappy stats. In theory you could give it a Choice Band or something and have a go at attacking stuff but there are much better Pokémon to do that with.


----------



## ESP (Jun 30, 2008)

Baton passing is generally the only viable option, however I do have a soft spot for CBjask. Its unexpected and can deal heavy damage if the opponent is not aware of it.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 30, 2008)

It can do nothing but BP and CB. Those other options aren't even viable, it doesn't even make a very good annoyer.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 30, 2008)

Tank/Wall

haha what

The guy's base defenses are 45 and 50; what's he going to wall?  Shuckle?


----------



## ESP (Jun 30, 2008)

Walker said:


> The guy's base defenses are 45 and 50; what's he going to wall?  Shuckle?


Shuckle gets STAB on rock moves, so I doubt Ninjask will be able to wall him. :sweatdrop:
EDIT: Stone Edge from 0 attack shuckle is a 3hko (barring crits) on 252 hp/0 def ninjask (Which is probably the most defensive jask you will see)


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 1, 2008)

I would have to say baton passer.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 1, 2008)

If it's not baton-passing, then it's pretty much useless.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 1, 2008)

It's for DDFopaltwak. :D (I'll get opal to come and explain later.)


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

Baton Pass- it's the only viable one. Besides, Speed Boost without Baton Pass on something without Yanmega's power is a crime.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 1, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> It's for DDFopaltwak. :D (I'll get opal to come and explain later.)


I hope you know that existed way before opal "came up with it". Also, it pales nowadays compared to ADV particularly noting the fact that Marowak fell to BL.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 1, 2008)

Baton Pass is the most obvoius one, but I could see it being annoying and being a minor sweeper.  It's attack isn't that bad.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 1, 2008)

Its movepool _sucks_ for sweeping. It's a Baton Passer.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 1, 2008)

Baton passer.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 1, 2008)

PichuK said:


> Its movepool _sucks_ for sweeping. It's a Baton Passer.


I wouldn't consider it "sucky". It's not marvelous but it's manageable. Azelf dies, Alakazam dies, bugs/grass-types die, and other assorted goodies. It's specific, but it works.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 1, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> I hope you know that existed way before opal "came up with it". Also, it pales nowadays compared to ADV particularly noting the fact that Marowak fell to BL.


And was being considered for UU.

But yeah Baton Passing is its job and it just falls to any prepared team anyway.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 1, 2008)

Ninjask's main use is quite obviously a Baton Passer. It has Speed Boost, can learn Substitute and Swords Dance too. Ninjask can do a +3 increase. 2 to attack and 1 to speed and all of these things can be passed on to a physical sweeper, to wipe out the other person's team.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

I know Ninjask is intended to be a Baton Passer, but I like it as a mix of a sweeper and Baton Passer. X-Scissor, Aerial Ace, Baton Pass, Swords Dance. Easy, GREAT moveset.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 3, 2008)

I might consider teaching my Ninjask X-Scissor because its current moves set is very risky:

Protect
Substitute
Swords Dance
Baton Pass

If I was to replace a move with X-Scissor it would probably be Protect.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 3, 2008)

It can't do anything BUT Baton Pass and CB.  And CB only works for teams that aren't prepared at all.


----------



## JDLJDL (Jul 3, 2008)

In mystery dungeon, I defeated Kyogre with shedninja 2 hp at a time. (Oh wait, this is injask, sorry!)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 3, 2008)

Although this is only for D/P, skill swap with spiritomb. There. An unbeatable Spiritomb.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 3, 2008)

Um.

Wonder Guard is not Skill Swappable.


----------

